# MEDICAL SCHOOLS IN RUSSIA



## kulachiconsul (Aug 8, 2008)

List of Russian universities Recognized By IMED and WHO.

http://imed.ecfmg.org/results.asp?country=785&school=&currpage=1&cname=RUSSIA&city=&region=EU&rname=Europe&psize=25 
A
ALTAI STATE MEDICAL UNIVERSITY BARNAUL(Russian medium)
http://www.asmu.ru/ ( in Russian language)
AMUR STATE MEDICAL ACADEMY BLAGOVESHCHENSK(Russian medium)
ASTRAKHAN STATE MEDICAL ACADEMY ASTRAHAN(Russian medium)
http://agma.astranet.ru/_English/index_e2.jsp 
B
BASHKIR STATE MEDICAL UNIVERSITY UFA (Russian medium)
http://www.bashedu.ru/vuz/bgmu_e.htm 
BELGOROD STATE UNIVERSITY BELGOROD (Russian medium)
http://www.bsu.edu.ru/English/About/Univer.html 
C
 CHECHEN STATE UNIVERSITY GROZNIJ (Russian medium)

CHELYABINSK STATE MEDICAL ACADEMY CHELYABINSK (Russian medium)
http://www.csu.ru/main.asp?method=GetPage&p=962 
CHITA STATE MEDICAL ACADEMY CHITA (Russian medium)
http://www.medacadem.chita.ru/ 
 CHKALOVSKI MEDICAL INSTITUTE CHKALOV (Russian medium)
CHUVASH STATE UNIVERSITY CHEBOKSARY (Russian medium) 
http://www.chuvsu.ru/university/index.htm 
D
DAGESTAN STATE MEDICAL ACADEMY MAKHACHKALA (Russian medium)
http://www.dgma.ru/En/int.htm 
F
FAR EASTERN STATE MEDICAL UNIVERSITY KHABAROVSK , (Russian medium)
http://www.fesmu.ru/Uni/Engl/About.shtml 
I
IRKUTSK STATE MEDICAL UNIVERSITY IRKUTSK(Russian medium)
http://www.ismu.baikal.ru/foreign.shtml 
 IVANOVO STATE MEDICAL ACADEMY IVANOVO (Russian medium)
http://www.isma.ivanovo.ru/inter.htm 
IZHEVSK STATE MEDICAL ACADEMY IZHEVSK (Russian medium)
http://www.igma.ru/content/view/254/337/ 
J
 JAKUTSK STATE UNIVERSITY JAKUTSK (Russian medium)
http://www.ysu.ru/index_eng.php 
K 
 KABARDINO-BALKARIAN STATE UNIVERSITY NALCHIK(Russian medium)
http://www.kbsu.ru/ 
KAZAN STATE MEDICAL UNIVERSITY KAZAN (ENGLISH MEDIUM)
http://www.kgmu.kcn.ru/ 
KEMEROVO STATE MEDICAL ACADEMY KEMEROVO (Russian medium)
http://www.kemsma.ru/vki/index.php/%D0%97%D0%B0%D0%B3%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F_%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%86%D0%B0 
KIROV STATE MEDICAL ACADEMY KIROV (Russian medium)
http://www.kirovgma.ru/english/ 
KRASNOYARSK STATE MEDICAL ACADEMY KRASNOYARSK
http://www.eng.krasgma.ru 
 KUBAN STATE MEDICAL ACADEMY KRASNODAR (in Russian language)
KURSK STATE MEDICAL UNIVERSITY KURSK ENGLISH & RUSSIAN 
M
MILITARY MEDICAL ACADEMY ST. PETERSBURG (Russian medium)
http://www.vmeda.spb.ru/ 
 MOLOTOVSKIJ MEDICAL INSTITUTE MOLOTOV
MORDOVIAN STATE UNIVERSITY SARANSK  (RUSSIAN MEDIUM)
http://interdept.mrsu.ru/ 

MOSCOW INSTITUTE OF MEDICO-SOCIAL REHABILITATION MOSCOW (RUSSIAN MEDIUM)
http://old.rsmu.ru/mimsr/index.htm 
MOSCOW MEDICAL ACADEMY NAMED AFTER I.M. SECHENOV MOSCOW (ENGLISH & Russian medium) 
www.mma.ru/about/*english* 
 MOSCOW MEDICAL INSTITUTE OF HEALTH MINISTRY MOSCOW (Russian medium)
 MOSCOW STATE UNIVERSITY NAMED FOR LOMONOSOV MOSCOW (Russian medium)
http://www.msu.ru/en/ 
 MOSCOW STATE UNIVERSITY OF MEDICINE & DENTISTRY MOSCOW (Russian medium)
http://www.msmsu.ru/Default.aspx?rId=5 
N
 NAVAL ACADEMY OF MEDICINE ST. PETERSBURG 
NIZHNI NOVGOROD STATE MEDICAL ACADEMY NIZHNY NOVGOROD (Russian &English medium)
http://www.gma.nnov.ru/NGMA/index.php 
 NORTH OSSETIAN STATE MEDICAL ACADEMY VLADIKAVKAZ (Russian medium)
http://www.sogma.ru/index.php 
 NORTHERN STATE MEDICAL UNIVERSITY ARKHANGELSK (Russian &English)
http://www.nsmu.ru/english/ 
 NOVGORODSKY MEMORIAL YAROSLAV MUDRYI STATE UNIVERSITY NOVGOROD (Russian $ English)
http://www.novsu.ru/english/admission/ tel.+78162626083
 NOVOSIBIRSK STATE MEDICAL ACADEMY NOVOSIBIRSK (Russian Medium)
http://en.medin.nsc.ru/index.html 
O
 OMSK STATE MEDICAL ACADEMY OMSK (Russian Medium)
http://www.omsk-osma.ru/index.html 
 ORENBURG STATE MEDICAL ACADEMY ORENBURG (Russian Medium)
http://www.orgma.ru/OSMA.html 
P
 PEOPLE'S FRIENDSHIP UNIVERSITY OF RUSSIA MOSCOW (Russian & English medium)
http://www.pfu.edu.ru/en/ 433-95-88
PERM STATE MEDICAL ACADEMY PERM (Russian Medium)
http://www.psma.ru/ 
 PETROZAVODSK STATE UNIVERSITY PETROZAVODSK (Russian Medium)
http://www.petrsu.ru/Faculties/medicine_e.html 
R 
 ROSTOV STATE MEDICAL UNIVERSITY ROSTOV (RUSSIAN MEDIUM)
 RUSSIAN STATE MEDICAL UNIVERSITY (RSMU) MOSCOW 
http://rsmu.ru/index.php?id=home 

 RYAZAN STATE MEDICAL UNIVERSITY RJAZAN (Russian medium)
http://www.rspu.ryazan.ru/index.php?section=44&lang=en 
S
 SAINT PETERSBURG STATE UNIVERSITY ST. PETERSBURG (Russian & English)
http://www.spbu.ru/e/Education/forstudents.html 
SAINT-PETERSBURG PAVLOV STATE MEDICAL UNIVERSITY ST. PETERSBURG (Russian & English)
http://www.spbmedu.ru/ 
 SAMARA MEDICAL INSTITUTE 'ROSSKA' SAMARA 
 SAMARA STATE MEDICAL UNIVERSITY SAMARA
http://www.samsmu.ru/en/ 
 SARATOV STATE MEDICAL UNIVERSITY SARATOV ( English)
http://www.sgmu.ru/en/ 
SIBERIAN STATE MEDICAL UNIVERSITY TOMSK 
http://www.ssmu.ru/eng/edu/mo.shtml 
SMOLENSK STATE MEDICAL ACADEMY SMOLENSK
http://sgma.info/foreign/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=531&Itemid=207 RUSSIAN & ENGLISH
 ST. PETERSBURG MEDICAL AND TECHNICAL INSTITUTE ST. PETERSBURG 
 ST. PETERSBURG STATE MEDICAL ACADEMY I.I. MECHNIKOV ST. PETERSBURG (Russian medium)
http://www.mechnik.spb.ru/english/admission.htm 
 ST. PETERSBURG STATE PEDIATRIC-MEDICAL ACADEMY ST. PETERSBURG 
STATE CLASSICAL ACADEMY NAMED FOR MAIMONID MOSCOW 
STAVROPOL STATE MEDICAL ACADEMY STAVROPOL (RUSSIAN & ENGLISH)
http://www.stgma.ru/en/admiss.htm 
T
TULA STATE UNIVERSITY TULA 
http://www.tsu.tula.ru/ 
 TVER STATE MEDICAL ACADEMY TVER (English &Russian)
www.tvergma.ru/ 
TYUMEN STATE MEDICAL ACADEMY TYUMEN 
http://www.tgma.ru/entrant/ 
U
 ULYANOVSK STATE UNIVERSITY ULYANOVSK 
http://english.ulsu.ru/
URAL STATE MEDICAL ACADEMY EKATERINBURG 
http://www.usma.ru/ 
V
 VLADIVOSTOK STATE MEDICAL UNIVERSITY VLADIVOSTOK 
http://www.vgmu.ru/rus/ 
VOLGOGRAD MEDICAL ACADEMY VOLGOGRAD 
http://www.volgmed.ru/index_eng.php 
 VORONEZ STATE MEDICAL ACADEMY NAMED FOR N.N. BURDENKO VORONEZH
http://www.vsma.ac.ru/~eng/ 
Y
 YAROSLAVL STATE MEDICAL ACADEMY YAROSLAVL
http://www.yma.ac.ru/english/index.htm 

FOR ADMISSION PROCEDURE CONATCT:
 Dr.Ayyaz Hussain
+79053788249
[email protected]
MBBS IN RUSSIA, STUDY IN RUSSIA, MEDICAL UNIVERSITIES IN RUSSIA, MEDICINE IN RUSSIA - HOME


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

???????????? ???????? ??????.


----------

